# Surfside/San Luis Pass 5/25/2012



## Dino777 (Apr 11, 2012)

At around 1pm i checked the surf cams and wind reports and dropped everything i had planned for the day and headed south. . I got to the beach at 4pm ( surf on freeport side of san luis pass) , The water was trout green with almost no seaweed in sight. waded out to the second sand bar and first cast ... Boooom. A 22 inch trout! at around 5:30 I decided to take a quick break to untangle my net and stringer lines and an excuse to have a cold one. The first 2 pics below were taken at break time. 6 Keepers with 2 of them pushing right over 22 inches. I then made my way back out to the second sand bar. fished for another hour and limited out to 23 3/4 inches. Also lost about 5-6 good ones. No fish were under 18 inches and all were pretty fat. Also hooked up into 3 sharks with largest being about 3 1/2 ft. Caught a few lady fish as well. Bait of choice was live shrimp and Chicken Boy Lures. The surf is hot boys!!! better start calling in sick or whatever you need to do to get ya some. Im going tomorrow and Wednesday again. PM me if you wanna meet up ill be going by myself and wouldnt mind meeting some 2coolers. Tight Lines!!!


----------



## Dino777 (Apr 11, 2012)

Not sure how to edit title but report should state 6/25/12 sorry


----------

